# The 'Friend Zone'.



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kavik said:


> There is no friend zone. Only rejection.


But that's what the friend zone literally is...
being friends with someone who rejected you...


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I've always been kind of curious about why this seems to happen to some people more than others. They don't necessarily have anything wrong with them, but every time they're interested in someone romantically, that someone only wants to be friends. That's happened to me enough times that I'm starting to completely lose confidence in the whole romantic thing. I've gotten to the point where I don't allow myself to start having romantic feelings for anyone because I already know I'm going to be told that they just want to be friends.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah if someone rejected me they'd go straight to hell, screw the friendzone yo!


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> But that's what the friend zone literally is...
> being friends with someone who rejected you...


The online definitions are funny. 

Urban dictionary: 
What you attain after you fail to impress a woman you're attracted to. Usually initiated by the woman saying, "You're such a good friend". Usually associated with long days of suffering and watching your love interest hop from one bad relationship to another. Verb tense is "Friend-ed".

"I spent all that money on a date, just to find out she put me in the Friend Zone(said with eerie echo)." 

"You know that hot girl I've been talking to? She just Friend-ed me."


Google: 
a situation in which a friendship exists between two people, one of whom has an unreciprocated romantic or sexual interest in the other.

"I always wind up in the friend zone, watching them pursue other guys"



Both assume the rejected is male and it's not even a real word/phrase in the dictionary. It implies a placement that doesn't exist. A better question is why this special phrase exists.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

i keep trying to cut her off 
waiting till i get my ferrari and lose another 150 pounds first be wayyyyyy easier


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kavik said:


> The online definitions are funny.
> 
> Urban dictionary:
> What you attain after you fail to impress a woman you're attracted to. Usually initiated by the woman saying, "You're such a good friend". Usually associated with long days of suffering and watching your love interest hop from one bad relationship to another. Verb tense is "Friend-ed".
> ...


Urban dictionary dood


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Any of you have seen "When Harry Met Sally"?

Early on when they were in their early 20's, they had a conversation about men and women can or can't be friends. sally said yes , she had plenty of guy friends. Harry said you think you do but no such thing because sex would always be in the way. Sally said what if a guy didn't find a woman attractive, could they be friends? Harry said no because men still want to nail women not attractive to them when they got horny (paraphrasing).

No word "friendzone"was used but it was everywhere.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

chanteuse said:


> Any of you have seen "When Harry Met Sally"?
> 
> Early on when they were in their early 20's, they had a conversation about men and women can or can't be friends. sally said yes , she had plenty of guy friends. Harry said you think you do but no such thing because sex would always be in the way. Sally said what if a guy didn't find a woman attractive, could they be friends? Harry said no because men still want to nail women not attractive to them when they got horny (paraphrasing).
> 
> No word "friendzone"was used but it was everywhere.


that sounds like major bollocks lol


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> Urban dictionary dood


You count that as an official source? You poor soul. 




chanteuse said:


> Any of you have seen "When Harry Met Sally"?
> 
> Early on when they were in their early 20's, they had a conversation about men and women can or can't be friends. sally said yes , she had plenty of guy friends. Harry said you think you do but no such thing because sex would always be in the way. Sally said what if a guy didn't find a woman attractive, could they be friends? Harry said no because men still want to nail women not attractive to them when they got horny (paraphrasing).
> 
> No word "friendzone"was used but it was everywhere.


I find comments like in that movie hard to believe. A guy really can't think beyond sex? Is that _really_ all they ever think about when around girls? Being a female doesn't make your mind all that chaste around hot guys but really.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

chanteuse said:


> Any of you have seen "When Harry Met Sally"?
> 
> Early on when they were in their early 20's, they had a conversation about men and women can or can't be friends. sally said yes , she had plenty of guy friends. Harry said you think you do but no such thing because sex would always be in the way. Sally said what if a guy didn't find a woman attractive, could they be friends? Harry said no because men still want to nail women not attractive to them when they got horny (paraphrasing).
> 
> No word "friendzone"was used but it was everywhere.


Stereotyping was everywhere.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Kavik said:


> You count that as an official source? You poor soul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When that conversation happened in the movie, they were both 21 or 22. A 20-something guy is mostly consumed by sexual thoughts. Women are different.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kavik said:


> You count that as an official source? You poor soul.


Yes, it's where I get all my knowledge from. It's a much better source than Oxford dictionary or whatever they call it omg wake up sheeple


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

chanteuse said:


> When that conversation happened in the movie, they were both 21 or 22. A 20-something guy is mostly consumed by sexual thoughts. Women are different.


Lots of girls at age 14-16 are viewing the nude bodies of men all the time. It's all the same. Men and women are equal. Both monstrous sex addicts. I think bill gates was the only exception, he was programming computers while everyone else was viewing pornography in various forms.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

chanteuse said:


> When that conversation happened in the movie, they were both 21 or 22. A 20-something guy is mostly consumed by sexual thoughts. Women are different.


Sorry but no. just no :laughing:


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

chanteuse said:


> When that conversation happened in the movie, they were both 21 or 22. A 20-something guy is mostly consumed by sexual thoughts. Women are different.


Bwahaha :laughing:

With all seriousness guys AND girls are thinking about sex at this age. But that doesn't mean they're brainless.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

chanteuse said:


> When that conversation happened in the movie, they were both 21 or 22. A 20-something guy is mostly consumed by sexual thoughts. Women are different.


Nope, but good guess.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

lmao, women think about sex just as much as men do. the only difference is is that it's more of a priority for men than it is for women. we are slightly better at controlling the urge to fulfill sexual intimacy or reproduce than men, and also crave other forms of bonding equally as much as we would physical intimacy, so it balances out a bit better for women than with men.

but unless you're a certain -sexual that inherently doesn't like or enjoy sex, most people regardless of gender are thinking about it in some way or another.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

To cut to the core of things, men in general get a little bit of power by framing it as 'the friend zone' and making themselves the sympathetic party, and women get power by trying to tear down and browbeat anyone who uses the phrase. It is like neither party is really saying anything, just making lazy grabs at power.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> lmao, women think about sex just as much as men do. the only difference is is that it's more of a priority for men than it is for women. we are slightly better at controlling the urge to fulfill sexual intimacy or reproduce than men, and also crave other forms of bonding equally as much as we would physical intimacy, so it balances out a bit better for women than with men.
> 
> but unless you're a certain -sexual that inherently doesn't like or enjoy sex, most people regardless of gender are thinking about it in some way or another.


I think that the difference between a boy looking through a magazine at scantily clad women and a girl looking through a magazine of "scantily clad" men is completely fabricated to make girls look "innocent". Not that there's anything inherently wrong with that but I think people willing ignore that girls are still looking at the same kind of stuff. Further, it doesn't matter what the stuff is as long as it qualifies as sexual to make this judgement. So to say a girl thinking of about a half naked celebrity is thinking about his body and it's not an exemption from that judgement. So therefore I say girls arguably think about sex as much regardless of it's format. But there is some evidence that women are less likely to feel stimulated by viewing videos of sex.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)




----------

